# childhood FA'ism when does it start.



## blueeyedevie (Oct 3, 2006)

I am going to retry this post.. Seriously guys I think the 14/just turned 15 year old I am helping to raise is having FA/feeding issues. I would really like to know how some of you guys first knew you were Fa's , what forms it took, If fatting the animals ever come into play, If your parents are some special person in your life was fat and if you took to making sure they had enough to eat?? How should a adult react to him! How much information should we as his guardians give him. side note. He has no access to the internet other than when were on together. I would really be thankful for any input. Thanks Evie


----------



## NFA (Oct 3, 2006)

I cannot speak to feederism, but as an FA, I was well aware of my inclinations at 14/15 and was very open about them with my friends. I'd say my first awareness that I was an FA (which is to say, that everyone else wasn't) was around the end of 6th grade. Going back, though, a lot of the girls I had crushes on were chubby starting in 2nd grade.

I first really became aware on a school field trip to New York. Two of the teachers had high school age daughters who accompanied them on the trip. One had a pair of blond twins who were pretty much what Hollywood was taught us to expect blond twins to look like. The other's daughter was a shortish brunette who, while not very fat, was distinctly chubby. I'd latter learn that her mom was rather harsh with her about just that, but that's another issue. One might guess which daughter I thought was cute, but it was hard to miss the universal salivating over the twins from my male classmates. That was a pretty strong proof that my preferences differed from the cultural norm. By 8th grade, I was already aware of terminology and fat acceptance and had fully accepted my preference and persued fat girls romantically.

As I said, feederism was not a part of this. That is a seperate issue entirely even if FA's and feeders seem like they have a lot alike. In truth, there is a world of difference and I don't think comparisons can be fairly drawn, so if he is experiencing a feeder awakening, I can't speak much on that. I will say that I never had a family member who was fat nor was pet feeding a significant responsibility of mine beyond a remarkably long-lived hamster who I did not make any effort to overfeed. The most I can tell you is that I did experiment a bit with padding my clothes to approximate a fat person's body. Sometimes male, sometimes female. I'd at least say that such an activity is not exclusively associated with weight gain experimentation, so perhaps other things which seem to lean towards feederism might not really mean that.


----------



## Littleghost (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't give any advice on the feeding, but from personal experience and what I 've heard around the board, a very early age isn't uncommon. It actually wasn't until I was a _teenager_ that I noticed *when I was young* I was always aware of BBWs. Let me rephrase that. As a kid, I was fascinated by BBWs, but didn't know why, and didn't think about it much. But when puberty rolled around,:shocked: things started to make way more sense. Some things that I did when I figured it out were pay close attention to magazines, newspapers, that sort of thing for 'Before and After' weight loss ads, search for plus-size clothing ads, and just generally grab glances whenever I could at the gals. I never really had anyone in my family that was above plump, so I suppose I would've paid more attention to them, but it's not a requirement. As far as what to do, I'd talk it over a lot with anyone else raising him before going to him. Even if you're wrong, you won't be going out on a limb all by yourself.

Hope I helped,
--Littleghost


----------



## elle camino (Oct 3, 2006)

when i was little i'd sneak the family cat extra food all the time, because i had friends whose cats were biiiig fatty fat fattersons, and i always thought cats that fat were just cuter than skinny cats. still do, for the record. although i'd never overfeed my cats today. 
and here i am as an adult, not a feeder or feedee or foodie or whateverothertermoftheweek.
point is, everyone has such a boundless myriad of different tastes when it comes to every little thing. it's hard to know when something surfaces in a kid's personality, if it's just an isolated quirk or if it's indicative of other things to come. what exactly about this kid makes you think this about him?


----------



## estrata (Oct 3, 2006)

As an FFA, I can safely say I was interested in fat since I was six or younger. I used to play garfield the VERY fat cat... none of my friends got it.  I also used to pack my barbie's clothes to make her fat. And I would go all read faced whenever anyone said the word “belly”. LOL. I just found out a few years ago that my parents knew well before I did. Well, at least they knew I had a thing for “bellies”. 

Also, I would definitally recommend discussing it with him. It's like "the talk" for FAs, I think. Birds and bees… and fat. But I felt really isolated, like I was totally weird, up until I was about 22. Until I found this website, actually. But then again, it seems to be easier for guys than it is for girls.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Oct 3, 2006)

Evie, 

Just this weekend I had a five year old keep trying to grab my boobies. Kids are humans therefore by their very nature sexual. I was aware of my desire to become very fat by the time I was 3 or 4 years old. 

I think the best approach is to be very kind, understanding, and frank about sex. Like I said, children are sexual beings. It is up to us adults to educate them honestly when they have questions and to always respect their bodies and personal space.


----------



## metalheadFA (Oct 3, 2006)

I dont think I was aware of being an FA till I was about 14 but a large part of that is due to internet access and sexualisation! I really didnt have a crush on a girl till I was about 12 (and she was rail thin) and my first kiss was with a chubby girl aged about 13 but it wasent till my family got the internet that I started to really realise I was tilted towards (the much) meatier side of the market and yet oddly I went through male anoerexia which is incraesing in the UK. Now today I guess I waiver between feeder and FA but have never really met anybody who met my desires (due mostly to Self depreciation.)

When I say feeder I have always thought it a turn on when someone I was dating had gained weight or new stretchmarks without being overly bothered and that was really triggered by my first long term girlfreind who was big when I was about 17/18 and gained a bit of weight.
But when it comes to animals I have a thing for greyhounds... wtf! lol 
Like NFA I did used to pad my clothing as a kid! so maybe early signs of FAism?


----------



## eightyseven (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah... it was an early thing for me, too. The feeding part not so much, but definitely the FA thing. And while I don't necessarily attribute my being an FA to having an important fat person early in my life, I think it has an influence. My live-in nanny from when I was 6 until 10 was a very large and wonderful woman.

Looking back... I as well would, alone in my room, pad my clothing to see what I'd look/feel like if I were very large. I think eventually there was a transfer from being intrigued by my own fat or fat on my body to the fat on a woman's body. I feel like the most important thing is just to talk to the teenager openly, no matter how initially uncomfortable it may be for both of you. It would have been nice back in the day to have an outlet for such socially deviant feelings!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 4, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> I would really like to know how some of you guys first knew you were Fa's , what forms it took,



It started early. I do remember being fascinated by reading about waddling ducks in 1st grade.

My real start though was a woman who belonged to the same club that my parents did. I remember her in her bathing suit after she came out of swimming at the pool. I was probably about 8.

At age 11, I inherited my dad's Playboy collection in my parents separation. A friend and I inspected my treasure together. I remember him just going sideways, while all I saw were pretty girls. Pretty, but I wasn't being affected nearly as much as he was.

At 14/15, the hormones were going off loudly enough that all girls excited me, but I always preferred the plump ones, and there was never a girlfriend that I didn't secretly wish was fatter.

At age 16, I remember reading about the founding of NAAFA. I couldn't find the address to join, but just knowing that there was such a group was comforting.

After age 23, I dated BBWs pretty much exclusively. My tastes seem to be for larger and larger women.


----------



## Jes (Oct 4, 2006)

estrata said:


> As an FFA, I can safely say I was interested in fat since I was six or younger. I used to play garfield the VERY fat cat... none of my friends got it.  I also used to pack my barbie's clothes to make her fat. And I would go all read faced whenever anyone said the word belly. LOL. I just found out a few years ago that my parents knew well before I did. Well, at least they knew I had a thing for bellies.
> 
> Also, I would definitally recommend discussing it with him. It's like "the talk" for FAs, I think. Birds and bees and fat. But I felt really isolated, like I was totally weird, up until I was about 22. Until I found this website, actually. But then again, it seems to be easier for guys than it is for girls.


This is interesting--when I was young, I remember that a locus of pleasure for me (just pleasure, not sexual pleasure) was my stomach. I used to ask for belly rubs from, say, my mom. It just felt nice to have a hand going round and round my belly. Very comforting. I probably haven't had a belly rub in 25 years!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 4, 2006)

My neighbor Spike showed me the Dolly Dimples autobiography. The damage was done.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 4, 2006)

That lucky little ducky... the waves of hormonal warmth streaming off the BlueEyedOne guarantee that boy'll have the proper appreciation for real American women.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 4, 2006)

For me, I always had a fasination with large women, since an early age. 

In my teen, I couldn't figuare out why I was not attracted to the thin women as much as the others. It wasn't until I saw my first large sexy women that I figuared it out. :blush:


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, you all have given me a lot to munch on.Thank you. I do not really know how much my teen knows about his self as there is other sexual debates going on in his head as well. However over and over again the mention of padding the clothes comes about, and


> elle camino asked "what exactly about this kid makes you think this about him?"


 well I'll lay it out. He has in fact done the padding, but always as a women form. Ever time he has gotten a chance to dress in a bigger dress (most often my mothers clothes) and pad up he does. * I had never thought about it in terms of Fa'ism before. He has a fascination with (can we make the cat fatter), the dog would look so cute fatter! He constantly tells me, how pretty I am, how beautiful I am, if I say something off handed about the way I look or about being fat, he jumps to saying your beautiful. He hates the loosing weight commercials to the point he gets red in the face and turns the channels. Then there is, he asking me if I am hungering about a hundred times a day. We can have just ate and we will ask me if I had enough If I want more. Example We had pork chops the other night and I had already eaten two huge ones, mashed potatoes, field peas, and two slices of potatoes bread when I go to get up he goes "is that all your going to eat, don't you want another pork chop! Sometimes I feel like saying to him , hun how does eatting and fat make you feel but I don't want to scar him for life. My mother thinks with all his sexual issues, * not knowing which way he leans(girl/boy) etc. I should not dress the way I do, and now his aunt (my roommate) says maybe because of the Fa'ism thing coming up I should possible dress different. Like you can cover up 600lbs. IF skin is showing or not its still there. I don't want to make things more complicated for him, though.


> Jes said "This is interesting--when I was young, I remember that a locus of pleasure for me (just pleasure, not sexual pleasure) was my stomach. I used to ask for belly rubs from, say, my mom. It just felt nice to have a hand going round and round my belly. Very comforting. I probably haven't had a belly rub in 25 years!"


quite possible the same reason I love belly rubs now. I had them a lot as a child.


----------



## Jes (Oct 4, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> quite possible the same reason I love belly rubs now. I had them a lot as a child.


You know another thing I really liked? I'd go lie on the carpeted floor by the back sliding-glass doors, in a big sunspot (in the winter). It was so soothing! that and a belly rub.

Now it's dawned on me: I wanted to be a cat!!


----------



## olivefun (Oct 4, 2006)

Interesting.
There is a 15 year old neighbour boy who seems to have remembered a time when he and my child were younger and I would play with them in the park with a certain..uh..fondness... The 2 kids used to climb on me and I would try to get them off my body. It was a very physical thing and the 3 of us would end up exhaused, laughing, lying on our backs, talking.

Something about the way he recounted how much fun he had, made me think... and remember that he is a teenager now.

I don't want to encourage this.



Ha,
I don't want to change my name to Mrs Robinson.


----------



## Tad (Oct 4, 2006)

As a kid I had some sort of sympathy or fellow-feeling for fat people (even though I wasn't particularly fat), but as is usually the case with kids (I think) I didn't really analyze those feelings or recognize the pattern all that strongly. Then early on 6th grade puberty suddenly hit. I can still recall sitting in class one day and suddenly noticing in a whole different way the one girl who had already developed a figure. She was a bit chubby, and I imagined a sort of invisible bond running from my belly to hers (not that I had almost any belly or that she had much of one, but compared to our thin classmates we did). From then on I had a pretty active fantasy life. A lot of my early fantasies were about a group of chubby boys and girls all competing to see who could get fattest--although starting off off thinnest I'd end up fattest, and so get to date the girl who ended up fattest (yah, I was not too sophisticated, about all I knew of dating came from Archie comics). I of course spent a lot of time imagining various people getting fatter. I tried padding my clothes occasionally. 

Fairly early on most of my fantasies moved to not include me--imagining this or these fat people, increasingly characters that I invented rather than real people. Somewhere in there a fair number of these fantasies were about a female getting fat, more or less from her perspective. Not me turning into a fat woman, but trying to imagine it from the growing woman's perspective. I did try on mom or sister's stuff a few times in my early teens. By my mid-teens I pretty much had suppressed that side of things and mostly kept it squelched for the next several years.

I never tried fattening up pets, but come to think of it the cat we had when I hit puberty was fat, and I kind of liked that no matter what my mom did to limit the cat's food, the cat would just go out and catch more mice, rabbits, or birds to maintain her roly-poly figure. I liked her independance, her ability to hunt so succesfully despite her chubbiness, and that she didn't let anyone force her to be slim. I always did claim that the cat raised me as much or more than anyone else, maybe she influenced me that way too, even if I didn't recognize it?

OK, enough about me. I'll throw in a few thoughts about your situation. How old was this boy when you came into his life? Are you a real anchor of safety and stability in his world? Part of what I'm wondering is if you are so important to him that he is getting very protective of you, and in some, probably sub-concious, way trying to protect you from a thin-obsessed world? That you should get to live in fat world, there should be no talk of weight loss around you, idealized female figures should also be fat, etc. 

Which is not to say he might not be an FA and/or feeder. Those are possible too. For what it is worth, the number of FA with some degree of trans-genderness seems higher than average, I think. Not a majority by any means, but I've encountered a fair amount of interest in things like 'male turns into a BBW' stories. Also for some FA, fat people of both genders are attractive, even if their sexual preference tends to go to one gender or the other. So if he only knows a limited number of fat people he may only know that some of them excite him, without being able to understand exactly how or what general features (like gender!) he prefers.

Finally, is he fat himself? Whether or not he is, he could be what I call an auto-FA, that is someone who admires themselves fat. Some of these are also feedees, some simply like being fat/want to be fat, without having any particular interest in gaining except as a means to an end. If most of the fat role models around are female this could also add to gender issues--he wants to be fat, he knows there are great fat women around, then the acceptable way to be fat is to be female.

I hope this is of at least some help to you.

Regards;

Ed


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't mean to hijack this, but I've been thinking about this subject for a little while now--concerning one of my nephews. They're 4 and almost 6. We've never been really close, because we lived a couple states apart, but I've been nannying them for about the last month. They're both sweet and cuddly but I've noticed that the older of the two seems fascinated by my belly. The other night, the younger boy had a nightmare and I went into to the room to lie down with him and help him get back to sleep. I dozed off. When I woke up, my older nephew was sort of 'fluffing' my belly as a pillow. He hugs my belly a lot, actually. Obviously this isn't anything sexual, but I do think it's a matter of comfort. I wonder if he's a budding FA.


----------



## NFA (Oct 4, 2006)

I would say that unless this boy is severely emotionally or developmentally stunted, by 15 he is probably aware of his feelings. It certainly does sound like he is an FA of some sort, although trending towards feederism given his apparently strong equating of food and fat. But, it sounds like he knows what he is feeling. I'd offer the suggestion that having a talk with him probably isn't necessary and may give him the wrong impression of your intentions.


----------



## Durin (Oct 4, 2006)

As an FA I always gravitated towards Fat women even before I realized there was anything sexual related to it. Since he is 14 he is probablly past that stage of things, but probably very confused since most people equate fat = ugly.

I would certainly not confront him about anything right now. Most boys hormones are starting to cogitate at this age and I would treat him like any other male human. I wouldn't worry about putting him in any particular box, he is his own idividual. 

I would try to see if you can draw him out to get to what he is thinking/feeling. I think you might be an object of a teenage crush.

Enjoy Goddesshood


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 4, 2006)

His feelings may have everything to do with being around you Evie.
Kids growing up around a fat person or super sized person get to know that person on a real level. They love you no matter your size. Then they hear about society and their fat phobic ways and I think that makes the child angry and want to protect their fat family member or friend.
That is how it is in my case. In my family, I have 3 daughters and 1 niece. My oldest girl would probably knock anyone out who dared to make any fat comment about her Mom. My other 2 are too little for that but my niece who is 9 is always telling me she loves me ad thinks I'm beautiful. If I ever make a comment about being fat she tells me no I'm not and reminds me I am beautiful. 

Now will they become FFA's? Who knows. I do think they will be tolerant and accepting of fat people b/c of me. A lot more than a kid who has never been around a fat person and/or has been taught by their parents that fat is ugly and wrong.


----------



## deansfa (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't explain why I always be attracted by fat women. It began around the age of 10/11. to my opinion, it is like homosexuality, I feel that women who excited me are fat. When I was alone in my bed, when I had erotic thoughts, I'm thinking about fat girls, precisely a fat girl of my school, that I saw on the swimming pool each week. I imagined lots of films in my head, I was seeing me touching her, touching her body, I remembered the move of her body, of her flesh. But what you must understand is that I haven't choose this sexual preference. Until 20 years old and my discover of Internet, I was a closet FA. I didn't want this sexuality, this sexuality that I qualified perversion. I wasn't like my school's friends. I was excited by the girls they all joke about. The ugly girls. I was very alone with this preference and sexuality, I really believe I'm pervert, and I try to do everything to disappear it. But it didn't work. For example, when I'm jacking off (I'm sorry, I know only this sentence), I try to motivate me by thinking of thin girl. But no, it didn't work like this. This attraction came again. How many time have I promised that I will not exciting me by thinking of a fat girl again ? I was very alone with that, very alone.

One day, I have bought with lots of shame an erotic magazine called "Charnelles" (It is the French version of Voluptuous). I know that in this magazine, girls are not very fat. Just plump. Big sometimes. But I was young and I don't know other publications like that. And in this magazine, I have read (red?) a letter of a reader, a very great letter form me, that said that this magazine was fantastic, because it showed to people that there are men who loved fat women. For me, it was a first revelation, a first little step : I realized that I wasn't alone. I realized that there's other men like me. Some years after that, I have discover Internet. I'm always in the closet, and go on Internet to looking for Fat girls pics (Jacking off rules !). And I have discovered Dimensions website. That's why I always respect Dimension Founder, because this website helped me accepting my sexuality. Step by step, day after day, I accept this sexuality, and has less shame about that. One day, I have met a BBW, my first real girlfriend (a BBW from Germany, Munchen), and I walk with her in the street, I take her hand in my hand, and kisses her in public. For me, that was new, that was a step in my acceptance, that was a political action : Yes, I was proud of what I am, I was proud of my sexuality.

I 'm not answering directly to the question, it's more a confession. It's the first time I write this in English, the first time I find the English words and sentence to express that 

Bye bye.


----------



## estrata (Oct 4, 2006)

That was beautiful, Dean. I think many of us who went through the experience of realization can very much relate to that. 

Some people seem to find it easier to accept when they are going through puberty. I was always told fat is bad  my dad was fat (not overly so) and my mom was constantly harping at him to loose weight. No one around me when I was growing up was obese. So I dont think proximity to fat people is the reason people grow up to be FAs/FFAs. But perhaps it helps people feel okay about their preference, whereas others who grow up hearing how awful fat is grow up thinking they are perverted.

I think like Dean said, it is similar to homosexuality. That is what I decided as well awhile ago. And just like some homosexuals admit their preference to themselves when they are teenagers, for others it takes many years before they come out of the closet. For us, it is the same.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that Deans.
The whole jacking off threw me off but I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 4, 2006)

estrata said:


> I think like Dean said, it is similar to homosexuality. That is what I decided as well awhile ago. And just like some homosexuals admit their preference to themselves when they are teenagers, for others it takes many years before they come out of the closet. For us, it is the same.



This idea is bothersome.

Homosexuality and digging fat people-similar? Not to me.
The only thing that I think may be similar is the shame associated with it until a person begins to accept it. There is a HUGE differnce between being a homosexual and being a FA or FFA.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Oct 4, 2006)

deansfa said:


> I can't explain why I always be attracted by fat women...



I always appreciate your candor, Deans... a bit cavalier (jerking off?!)... but, ah la vache! (lol) What can we do? Honesty is honesty


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Oct 4, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> This idea is bothersome.
> 
> Homosexuality and digging fat people-similar? Not to me.
> The only thing that I think may be similar is the shame associated with it until a person begins to accept it. There is a HUGE differnce between being a homosexual and being a FA or FFA.



Whatever. You get the idea


----------



## Butterbelly (Oct 4, 2006)

I grew up in a family of fat women. My grandmother, who was quite large, my mother, who is large, and my oldest sister who is also large. I was a tiny thing until I went to live with my grandmother at the age of 7. I should post a picture of me from kindergarten and first-grade so that you call can see the difference sometime. But anyway, back to my point!

After I went to live with my grandmother, I gained quite a bit of weight. This was mainly due to my grandmother's "fattening" foods she served up at the dinner table. I would purposely stuff myself to the point of making myself sick, just so I could get my grandmother to rub my belly. 

As I grew older, I realized that the vast majority of my friends (and even still to this day) were/are large. My best friend is a BHM, and is one of the most amazing people I know. I've watched him gain more and more weight over the years, and watched his belly grow. I love the way his belly hangs over the top of his pants, and the way it sways as he walks. 

I'm notorious for serving up my Southern dishes and adding extra butter, cream, or even bacon grease to my cooking. I love to cook, but I also love to watch people eat what I've cooked. I guess some might classify this as a "feeder" or sorts, and I would in some ways as well. I find fat rolls and fattening food to be very comforting. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Oct 4, 2006)

Butterbelly said:


> I grew up in a family of fat women. My grandmother, who was quite large, my mother, who is large, and my oldest sister who is also large. I was a tiny thing until I went to live with my grandmother at the age of 7. I should post a picture of me from kindergarten and first-grade so that you call can see the difference sometime. But anyway, back to my point!
> 
> After I went to live with my grandmother, I gained quite a bit of weight. This was mainly due to my grandmother's "fattening" foods she served up at the dinner table. I would purposely stuff myself to the point of making myself sick, just so I could get my grandmother to rub my belly.
> 
> ...



I hear ya, Butter  I love being bigger. It's cozy. I would feel weird a smaller size. I like the parts the way they are at the size they are. Not that what I look like determines my entire ID. I bring that up because some other dumb shmuck will if I don't. Isn't it nice we sometimes have to be so defensive in here? That's why I get so uninterested in this at times. I like my stuff on my body the way it is. I like big girls. I think they're ten times more beautiful than thin women. If they have a brain, that's bonus points. But you're already ahead by a century if you're a fat girl.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 5, 2006)

I'ave always been attracted to fat women. Part of that is because my dad's mom was fat until she reached her late 80s, several of my cousins were fat, my mom was fat when I was a teen, and my dad dated 2 fat women when I was 10. I liked Miss Piggy and Nell Carter when I was a child and I had a crush on Rikki Lake when I was 18. Until I was 25, I dated women of all builds because I liked all women. I still do. But at 25, everything changed after I dated my first BBW. I don't know exactly when this inclination started. It's always been a part of me.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 5, 2006)

> Ed Wrote:"OK, enough about me. I'll throw in a few thoughts about your situation. How old was this boy when you came into his life? Are you a real anchor of safety and stability in his world? Part of what I'm wondering is if you are so important to him that he is getting very protective of you, and in some, probably sub-concious, way trying to protect you from a thin-obsessed world? That you should get to live in fat world, there should be no talk of weight loss around you, idealized female figures should also be fat, etc.
> 
> Which is not to say he might not be an FA and/or feeder. Those are possible too. For what it is worth, the number of FA with some degree of trans-genderness seems higher than average, I think. Not a majority by any means, but I've encountered a fair amount of interest in things like 'male turns into a BBW' stories. Also for some FA, fat people of both genders are attractive, even if their sexual preference tends to go to one gender or the other. So if he only knows a limited number of fat people he may only know that some of them excite him, without being able to understand exactly how or what general features (like gender!) he prefers.
> 
> ...





OK so He is 15 now. I have actually known him since he was born. However as we all know I was a lot thinner when I was in high school, and for a long period he was not in my life. "T" come back into my life when a traumatic divorce, child custody case come up between his mother and step father. I shall briefly say some sexual abuse was thrown into the mix. T's aunt (my roommate) got guardian ship of him when he was 13 , at that time he was going threw Cancer surgery, treatment and trips back and forth to St. Jude. Even now he is in, a boot and just got off crutches because the bone in his foot will not heal form a fracture he got at the first of last year in a car wreck going to a check up in Tenn. Due to radiation his bones just want heal. In all forms I have become his mother. His mother doesn't call or come by. He never was hugged, kissed, loved very much till he came to live with his aunt and I. His aunt isn't a touchy, feel person so it leaves me to love him. WHICH when he first got here was what he needed and he needed a lot of it. I like the thought that he is protective over me instead of becoming a fa. NO offense, but that is a bit of an uneasy situation if he was feeling that way towards or because of someone he calls his mother. He is not fat. During the cancer surgery time (before the treatment) because we didn't know if it would be cemo or radiation the doctors suggested we let him eat ever thing in sight. So at that time an overly thin boy developed boy boobs, but he isn't fat. I feel he has bad issues about his body because between the sudden weight gain at that time, and the radiation and the weight drop he has stretch marks something terrible. Often referred to mine on my shoulders as being so much better than his on his legs (where his are the worst). Then also as far as I know, he doesn't know to many very fat people. In the town we live in there is quiet a few BBW's on the smaller scale but I am one of the few SSBBW's. Probably the only one you will see out and about. One of my friends today told me that I really should watch the way I dress because it can't be helping the situation. I feel really bad now as I didn't think nothing about it. I dress as any of my slim friends would in boxers and wife beaters around the house. So I guess I'll change that habit. Least pull some jogging pants on. 



> NFA said:
> "I would say that unless this boy is severely emotionally or developmentally stunted, by 15 he is probably aware of his feelings. It certainly does sound like he is an FA of some sort, although trending towards feederism given his apparently strong equating of food and fat. But, it sounds like he knows what he is feeling. I'd offer the suggestion that having a talk with him probably isn't necessary and may give him the wrong impression of your intentions."



 Well, in fact as I said earlier He dose have issues. He doesn't know if he is gay or straight for one. He had some horrible things happen to him as a child, and he has to deal with the fact at any moment his cancer could come back. As well as now his bones will not heal and he may have to have bone replacement. So yes there is some issues there. I truely do believe he dose not know about being a Fa, Nor does he know if he finds feeding exciting or its just something hes into right now. 



> Cute Cubb"Now will they become FFA's? Who knows. I do think they will be tolerant and accepting of fat people b/c of me. A lot more than a kid who has never been around a fat person and/or has been taught by their parents that fat is ugly and wrong. "



I think this is wonderful of your kids and niece. I think your also right about kids wanting to protect who they get love from. I have seen a big change in T, since he first come here not only against fat people but people with difference in general. 
The major thing I have gotten form every one is, give T room. Let him develop his self. I do stress to him constantly that It is OK to not know if he is straight, gay or even knowing what turns him on due to the fact he is young and he has his whole life ahead of him to figure out. Just knowing that he is to young to be having any form of sex and to always come to me are his aunt if he has questions and don't depend on his class mates for the correct information is the most important thing. So I guess I'll just have to clean up my dressing, watch what I say, and be patient. THANK you all, and DEAN your statement was very touching. I think it is the same for Fat women finding out that there not the only fat girl in the world. It's a revelation.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 5, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> This idea is bothersome.
> Homosexuality and digging fat people-similar? Not to me.
> The only thing that I think may be similar is the shame associated with it until a person begins to accept it. There is a HUGE differnce between being a homosexual and being a FA or FFA.



I can't speak for Dean, but he might mean they're similar in that many of us are "wired" that way, meaning someone who's gay is wired to be turned on by the same sex and they can't change that, and likewise for FA's.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 5, 2006)

Evie, it sounds like you're right to be concerned, but at the same time it doesn't sound like you're doing anything wrong. If he's padding and stuff like that he's probably got plenty of ideas running around in his head already. He's been through a lot for someone that age and the best to do might just be continue to provide stability and support for him.


----------



## deansfa (Oct 5, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> This idea is bothersome.
> 
> Homosexuality and digging fat people-similar? Not to me.
> The only thing that I think may be similar is the shame associated with it until a person begins to accept it. There is a HUGE differnce between being a homosexual and being a FA or FFA.



I think it is an evidence that homosexuality and fat people attractiveness are different. I didn't speak about this evidence. If I said that there are similarities between closet FAs and closet homosexuals, it concerns the discover of their sexuality, their first sexual thoughts and the distress about them, the loneliness and the impossibility to speak with school's friends about it, the fact that we don't choose it, sometimes the need to hide it, the need to be like other people; Sometimes adopting similar attitudes than "normal" people : dating with thin women, having a thin girlfriend, to hide homosexuality for homosexuals, to hide fat attraction for FAs. And maybe, with a more difficult way for homosexual people (FA aren't beaten to death when they talk about their sexual identity), some similar points in their way of acceptance.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 5, 2006)

I think what was meant by that was that most FA say they knew from early ages that they were fascinated or attracted to fat. Just as many homosexuals say they "always" knew or knew from the time they were children that they were "different" or that their feelings towards those of the same sex were different from just liking the other person.

One side note, involving pets in this is unfair. It may seem like a little thing in the scheme of this young man's troubles, but a pet, like a child depends on others for its care and safety. It's not cute or funny to let him overfeed a dog or cat and it's not cute for an animal to be 'roly poly' or 'chubby'. You are exposing a helpless creature to potential health problems and it is wrong. When humans engage in feeding, it is ideally with a willing partner who is aware of the potential health issues.

It's also important to remember this whole FA/Feeder thing is sexually grounded, so I'd be careful of involving too much sex talk with a kid who is already confused. I'd just stick to letting him know that everyone has different tastes and whatever your personal preferences are as far as appearance or sexual attraction, they should be respected. I'd stay away from the sexual aspect in the same way that a child who is fascinated with large breasts should not be allowed to touch them. The interest can be acknowleged but should not be indulged.


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> OK so He is 15 now. I have actually known him since he was born. However as we all know I was a lot thinner when I was in high school, and for a long period he was not in my life. "T" come back into my life when a traumatic divorce, child custody case come up between his mother and step father.


I don't know if you asked for advice per se, but I recently saw something on a 20/20 type tv program about sexually abused children and parenting them. There's a special kind of hug that you can share with these children which allows for physical closeness, but not the wrong kind of physical closeness. You put your arm around them sideways (as in: that arm-and-arm walking down the street thing) and they you. It's not as close as full frontal, but then it avoids the issues of full frontal, too. And since most people who have had something abusive happen to them in the past (sexual) turn out to live a lifetstyle that includes that too, sadly, it might be a good thing to teach him, with others in the house. Just a thought. I'd never tell you how to do what you're doing.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 5, 2006)

> Jes:I don't know if you asked for advice per se, but I recently saw something on a 20/20 type tv program about sexually abused children and parenting them. There's a special kind of hug that you can share with these children which allows for physical closeness, but not the wrong kind of physical closeness. You put your arm around them sideways (as in: that arm-and-arm walking down the street thing) and they you. It's not as close as full frontal, but then it avoids the issues of full frontal, too. And since most people who have had something abusive happen to them in the past (sexual) turn out to live a lifetstyle that includes that too, sadly, it might be a good thing to teach him, with others in the house. Just a thought. I'd never tell you how to do what you're doing.



Thank you Jes.. It was really thoughtful for you to post this. Have you heard of RAD. Recently I had my attentions called to it and thought in many ways that T suffered form this. RAD can ben very difficult. I talked to his therapist about this and she to agrees that I am right on key with my findings. She did warn me however of two things One that there is many teachings and "so say" ways to handle Rad. She told me that the way that his aunt and I have been handling the sistuation in the home have been right on key and I should always use what I know as a base line of what to follow in the examples of teachings. Second things she warned me about is the part of Rad that says to give extreme love and babying to a child. She said when a child has sexual issues this isn't the thing to do but when also faced with Rad you can not take loving away form them all together either. YOU have to find your safe zone. LIKE THE SIDE WAYS HUGS... VERY wonderful suggestion which in fact we do embrace. I am a kisses , I was raised to kiss the people in your family, in fact we didn't hug all that much at all. So must of the time I kiss him on the cheek or nose any way and by pass the hug and bodily contact altogether. 

Just one thought about the hole topic on gay being like FA's.. I can't say. BUT my best friend and I often compared our selves to each other. HE would say , I just don't fit any where , and I would in return say the same thing as a fat women. SO I wounder if what we should be saying here is diversity is a common bond between all humans. Or at least most.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 5, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> So at that time an overly thin boy developed boy boobs, but he isn't fat. I feel he has bad issues about his body because between the sudden weight gain at that time, and the radiation and the weight drop he has stretch marks something terrible. Often referred to mine on my shoulders as being so much better than his on his legs (where his are the worst).




Just a thought. Has he read "It's Not About the Bike" by Lance Armstrong? This book details Lance's journey through cancer and leads up to his Tour De France wins. Could give him a positive role model. And as he gets better if you could scrounge up a bike for him, that would give him a way to strengthen himself, lose weight and make his legs better looking.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 6, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> Wow, you all have given me a lot to munch on.Thank you. I do not really know how much my teen knows about his self as there is other sexual debates going on in his head as well. However over and over again the mention of padding the clothes comes about, and well I'll lay it out. He has in fact done the padding, but always as a women form. Ever time he has gotten a chance to dress in a bigger dress (most often my mothers clothes) and pad up he does. * I had never thought about it in terms of Fa'ism before. He has a fascination with (can we make the cat fatter), the dog would look so cute fatter! He constantly tells me, how pretty I am, how beautiful I am, if I say something off handed about the way I look or about being fat, he jumps to saying your beautiful. He hates the loosing weight commercials to the point he gets red in the face and turns the channels. Then there is, he asking me if I am hungering about a hundred times a day. We can have just ate and we will ask me if I had enough If I want more. Example We had pork chops the other night and I had already eaten two huge ones, mashed potatoes, field peas, and two slices of potatoes bread when I go to get up he goes "is that all your going to eat, don't you want another pork chop! Sometimes I feel like saying to him , hun how does eatting and fat make you feel but I don't want to scar him for life. My mother thinks with all his sexual issues, * not knowing which way he leans(girl/boy) etc. I should not dress the way I do, and now his aunt (my roommate) says maybe because of the Fa'ism thing coming up I should possible dress different. Like you can cover up 600lbs. IF skin is showing or not its still there. I don't want to make things more complicated for him, though.
> quite possible the same reason I love belly rubs now. I had them a lot as a child.



Well, the boy is certainly right, you are very attractive. To be honest, I was a little yealous at that bag of marshmellows you were hugging in the "un-made-up" picture thread.

To be honest, I really don't recognize the behavior of this boy. I was certainly aware of my FA feelings at that age. They already started at an much earlier age, I think 8 or 9, but I didn't really understood the feelings I experienced at at that age. But when I was around 14 or 15, I did know very well. There were no fat people in my neighborhood, nor in my family. But many in my dreams. 
However, I've never fantasized about being fat myself, nor being a woman. 

The story you tell about this boy however, reminds me of Mischa's website. He first thought he was an FA, but later discovered that he was actually gay. His story however, is remarkably similar to what you tell here. 

Mischa's website, a survey mainly aimed at feeders and feedees/gainers is not online anymore, but still accessible via the way back machine.

If you like to read it, here's a link to the wayback machine (web archive). 

http://www.archive.org/web/web.php

On that page, search for this website:

http://www.geocities.com/WestHollywood/Village/1905/

Especially the belly thoughts section probably gives you a few hints.


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello to all here! 
While I may seem new to the forums , I've been here before (a couple of years ago). The responses to this post are great and I would like to add my experience, knowledge and advice. First off let me give some current info: I'm 36 years old, work in the home healthcare field. I'm an FA twice over, because of the fact that I'm bi-sexual and attracted to SSBBWS and SUPERCHUBS (counterparts to SSBBWS in the gay/bi community). So I feel I have a rather unique perspective on the subject of FA's, FFA's, etc. I realized I was an FA when I was in elementary. Possessing a very "old spirit" also came with it's own unconventional mindsets. First off I was not into the girls at all, I was attracted to the grown, adult BBW teachers. I just didn't give girls any attention at all, it's like I knew what I wanted even though I knew I couldn't have it yet. There was a female gym coach who was actually an SSBBW, my music teacher Mrs. Bundy (older bbw,Aunt Bea type),and my 4th grade teacher Mrs. Spears (BBW/SSBBW). I remember seeing these women and being totally excited about them. watching their every move. Looking at the faces/cheeks, eyes,necks, breasts,arms,fingers, thighs, calves and buttocks. Wishing I could touch them, feel them. Being young could be pure torture, especially with age differences and status levels involved. My GrandMother was a bbw and one of my Dad's older sisters was a SSBBW. But they didn't influence my attraction much because I wasn't around either one of them a whole lot. And I hadn't attached them to any of my fantasies or personal thoughts. What I've come to realize just recently is that I really never thought about when I became an FA or realized my attraction to fat women. It seemed normal to be attracted, excited, aroused, in love(crush) with very fat women. Now I can tell you that about three years ago I finally put it together that some of my attractions started by way of television. Growing up I used to watch "HEE-HAW" and love to see Roy Clark, LuLu Roman, Junior Samples, Kenny Price and a few other chub guys. There were other shows out like "That's My Momma and later "What's Happening", both shows having large women as role models. Since I was a very unconventional thinker I was very good at not letting anyone know of my attractions, it wasn't because I was ashamed or felt bad about it, it was simply the mindset that I had at the time was like -"HEY whatever I'm thinking about or like, is no one's business but mine." I know that sounds wild for someone so young at the time , but I didn't feel young and have never felt young my entire life. I know it sounds weird but that's my experience.

When I entered high school I had come to the decision that I wanted a girlfriend and I was very aware of the social stigmas that existed. But, I said to myself I wasn't going to let what society dictates, keep me from being happy. I should note that around this same time I had developed a very strong love for a woman who was the wife of a very much older cousin of mine. She was a bbw and we had very close friendship but it never went any further than that. Being that I was 14 years old, going on 15, saying anything about my feeling for her , to her, would have ran her off. So it was better to be close and enjoy the comradery then to not have been around her at all. This part is really long and complexed and goes a lot longer than this post would permit. Anyway, it was also during this time that I realized I was attracted to fat men as well. It happened one afternoon , I was watching the game show "Win,Lose or Draw" with host Burt Convey and Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise were on. Well I had watched the show before but this time it was different, I found myself being very interested in Dom Deluise and before I knew it I realized that was attracted to him,very aroused by him . This revelation made me realize that my attractions were much more intricate than before. I had just set my sites on being open about my attraction to large women and then now I have to deal with being attracted to large men too. Well I was very calm about, it wasn't as stressful as the previous sentence may have sounded.lol. After that revelation had sunk in, I was dealt another blow of sorts. A good one!

A classmate of mine had come by my grandmother's house one weekend. He was not really a close friend of mine but rather an aquaintance. He was trying to become a friend. He was one of those guys who like to make up stories about himself to impress everyone or certain people so that they would think he was really together or cool or something. Well. he was all full of laughs and jokes and he also had a magazine with him. This magazine was an adult publication called "The Girl Next Door". He had stolen it out of his father's foot locker and had brought it to me because he wanted to show me something funny, so he said. This magazine's mission statement was like-"We feature women who don't fit the pin-up girl mold. Our mission is to bring you real women, from every walk of life. We know that there men who appreciate such women and we hope you enjoy what they have to offer"- something to that affect. I hadn't told this guy that I was attracted to big or fat women, so he proceeds to show me some pictures out of this magazine. The picture he wanted to show me was of a older fat woman. He thought it was funny, because she was fat. Well, I wasn't amused, I was astounded. Never in a million years had I thought that a nudie magazine would have such a woman in it. I had seen playboy(HATED IT!) and I wasn't impressed. This was great! There was actually a magazine with not only one fat woman in it but there were two featured. Now mind you, this magazine was published back in 1969, two months before I was even born. Here I am some 14 years later seeing something I had only imaged and here was this idiot displaying it to ME as if it were a joke. Long story short, he left the magazine not knowing that he had done something that would send me on a quest to find more adult magazines featuring beautiful fat women and eventually led me to discover Dimensions magazine some six years later. Sorry, I forgot to mention that after the whole magazine revelation I did find a girlfriend during my 10th grade year. She was a bbw, probably more of an ssbbw, even at that time because she was the largest girl at school at the time. It also would interest you to know that I knew her all the way back from kindergarden. We were together for 4 years but eventually parted about 6 months after I moved to Houston, Texas. Now, I'm in a 6 year relationship with a wonderful SSBBW and yes she knows of my other attraction and is very understanding, actually her love is unconditional. Well, I hope it wasn't too long of a reply. I did edit alot to save time. So if you have any questions I can go more indepth if need be. Thanks for letting me ramble on.


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Oct 7, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> Wow, you all have given me a lot to munch on.Thank you. I do not really know how much my teen knows about his self as there is other sexual debates going on in his head as well. However over and over again the mention of padding the clothes comes about, and well I'll lay it out. He has in fact done the padding, but always as a women form. Ever time he has gotten a chance to dress in a bigger dress (most often my mothers clothes) and pad up he does. * I had never thought about it in terms of Fa'ism before. He has a fascination with (can we make the cat fatter), the dog would look so cute fatter! He constantly tells me, how pretty I am, how beautiful I am, if I say something off handed about the way I look or about being fat, he jumps to saying your beautiful. He hates the loosing weight commercials to the point he gets red in the face and turns the channels. Then there is, he asking me if I am hungering about a hundred times a day. We can have just ate and we will ask me if I had enough If I want more. Example We had pork chops the other night and I had already eaten two huge ones, mashed potatoes, field peas, and two slices of potatoes bread when I go to get up he goes "is that all your going to eat, don't you want another pork chop! Sometimes I feel like saying to him , hun how does eatting and fat make you feel but I don't want to scar him for life. My mother thinks with all his sexual issues, * not knowing which way he leans(girl/boy) etc. I should not dress the way I do, and now his aunt (my roommate) says maybe because of the Fa'ism thing coming up I should possible dress different. Like you can cover up 600lbs. IF skin is showing or not its still there. I don't want to make things more complicated for him, though.
> quite possible the same reason I love belly rubs now. I had them a lot as a child.




The issue of padding can simply be acting out. He sees you as an attractive, strong woman. Emphasis on the word "STRONG", he is equating size with strength and since you are the only large- sized adult he knows, he is emulating what he sees. What I see is that he wants to be bigger so he can in turn be stronger in order to combat the negative that has happened to him while at the same time combat any negative things that come your way (i.e.-comments, self-loathing,weight-loss commercials). HE IS AN FA, without a doubt, whether he'll be straight, gay or bi is merely something he'll have to come to a decision about when it arises. (No pun intended,group).

DON"T CHANGE THE WAY YOU DRESS! He will notice this right away. I'm sorry but some of the responses on this have been tame, so I'm going to give it to you straight. It's too late to change what has already been done, he took notice right off the bat. It's the FA thing at work. He has already imagined more about you than you care to imagine about yourself. He's a boy, it is perfectly natural. If it wasn't you, it would some other BBW/SSBBW. Don't be afraid, nothing wrong has occurred. No lines have been crossed. He still has things to figure out, but he is very aware that he can't have you, at least not realisticly. It's the first and most important "crush" of his life. He is rational and he is fragile. Changing the way you dress will make him feel that something is either wrong with you or him. You are OVER thinking this thing way too much. Yes, it's complicated, sex and growing up always has been and always will be. Just do what you originally said you would, be there for him if he has any questions. But if you feel that he is internalizing a lot more than normal then ask him if he wants to talk about anything or at least let him have the reassurance that he has someone that he can talk to. 

On to another point: THERE IS NO FEEDER ISSUE INVOLVED. His attitude about making things fatter is merely a concept. There are many people who feel that everything looks better if it's bigger. It's just a feeling that he is sharing with you, but it's not the whole issue. Don't let what you know about certain aspects of FA's, taint what you feel "might be" happening with him. Each of us arrived at our place in FA'ism differently and some have similarities and some don't. If there is a feeder thing going on he will display it to someone he is more personal with, meaning: he won't display this until he is much older and with someone he is intimate with. If it's there at all. Just relax and let him express himself. For the most part making him feel secure in his current environment is the greatest thing you can do (have done). You are at a different place with this then most parents or guardians because a lot of parents had no idea that their sons or daughters were attracted to large people. If they had known or found out,without the knowledge that you possess, what do you think would have happen to someone like him or us.? Now do you see what I'm saying? It could be a lot worse for him, so he is fortunate to have an ENLIGHTENED,STRONG,SEXY,SSBBW like yourself! :bow: Besides if he does become an FA/FEEDER/TRANSGENDER BBW or SSBBW, would love him any less? I know you'll do just fine.


----------



## fatluvnguy (Oct 8, 2006)

I knew I was attracted to fat at a very early age, around 5 or 6 years old. In kindergarten there was a book about a boy who loved ice cream and ate and ate and grew fatter and fatter until at the end he became a baloon and floated away! I remember reading the diet adds in the Sunday paper and always thinking the before was so much better than after. By the time I got to junior high, I knew that not everyone felt this way. Also, I became aware that my parents where fat phobic and their constant criticism of fat people made it difficult for me to feel comfortable with my attraction at that time. I would advise trying to find a gentle way to explore this with your nephew and to send a positive message about his feelings/attractions. Good Luck!


----------



## umbriago (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's my confession, that I have never discussed with anyone before: I am a heterosexual male and do not usually have any problem with gender identity, but my first awareness that I was an FA came in an unusual form. When I was 12 years old, at the age when I was first awakening sexually, I found that I was powerfully turned on by the fantasy of being a fat woman myself. I would imagine that I had the body of a BBW with large breasts and hips. I would think of being the fattest woman in a country where fat women were especially admired and this would totally turn me on. I recall once being completely lost in this fantasy as I walked to a class I was to take at a church and being startled and embarrassed when I was suddenly addressed by the priest who was walking along the road near the church. It was dark and I hoped that he had not noticed my erection.

As far as I can recall this phase only lasted for less than a year. After that I separated the idea of what I desired sexually from actually being that ideal myself.

When I look back on what might have caused me to become an FA, I think it might be in part a reaction to my upbringing. Despite the fact that my family was well off, I was not fed properly as a child. (This is an entire story in itself.) The idea of having plenty to eat was thus already a part of my fantasy life, and now I realize that this may be related to my early sexual idea.

One person who made my childhood somewhat happier was a large black woman who often took care of us. I don't remember fantasizing about her, but I do remember once when she sat on the floor and her dress rose up exposing her thighs, which surprised me by their huge circumference. I was too young to be really turned on, but I knew that I liked and was impressed by her thighs and her very large breasts. Maybe I have her to thank for the fact that I became an FA.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that with us. Don't feel unusual. We are all different, some more than others. Who knows why we are the way we are. Anywho, welcome to Dims, and congrats on your 1st post.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Oct 9, 2006)

Well for me it was when I was even younger than just 14 or 15... it was when I was in Elementary school, in the third grade because I was getting picked on about everything under the sun, for being spoiled, to having been crossed eyed, then there was this girl that I met in third grade.. she was a big girl.. and already developed, but you know the dark side came out, and well.. you know.. that relationship, if you want to call it, fizzled. Then fifth grade I met a big girl who was Spanish, and lived near me named Milagro (She works at the same place I do) and she was well developed back then. I never knew what a BBW was until I found Dimensions freshman year of High School, then I was hooked! So.. i think it depends on the person themselves.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Oct 9, 2006)

Let's see here... I didn't really realiz how early it started for me until I took a moment to step into the mental Wayback Machine(tm).
My story:
Looking back, I can remember moments when I was... 12? Around that time... Not like it is now, but just... finding bigger people/things more pleasant. 
And the girls in high school... There were a few that I just... felt odd around. Looking back with he knowledge I have now, I was an FA, but... didn't understand. If I knew then what I know now... Might have tried to get a bit closer to a couple of them. As I was, I was just awkward.
Now? Now, I spot plus-sized women from blocks away. XD

The two women who influenced my young life the most were my mother and my grandmother, both stocky women of German heritage (which is where I get most of my size... and my love of David Hasslehoff) Stocky... Grandma was plump... And Grandma had a philosophy that if you came to her house, if you left hungry, it was your own fault. Within 5 minutes, she'd ask if you've eaten lately and she's offered at least twice to whip something up (usually enough to fedd you and enough to send home with you for at least 2 more meals)
The men in my life: My grandfather (a bit hevier than average, brilliant and kind-hearted) and my father (thin as a rail, chain smoker and total a-hole.)

As for feeding... *shrugs*

As for advice... Umm... That, I'm in no position to give. IT'll just blow up in your face. (been one of 'those days')


----------



## CJ the FA (Oct 12, 2006)

If I was to psycoanalyze myself I would think my FAism came up as a form of projection since as a diabetic i was unable to enjoy sweets and other food as much as other kids at a very young age so larger women represented the gluttony and enjoyment I couldn't have. Just like many FAs, i really came to terms with my preference towards larger women durring puberty but i always seemed to like larger girls/women.

The weird thing is, i found out mybrother also likes curvier women a year ago and i wonder why he developed his preference, especially since my mother is pretty thin


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Oct 13, 2006)

CJ the FA said:


> If I was to psycoanalyze myself I would think my FAism came up as a form of projection since as a diabetic i was unable to enjoy sweets and other food as much as other kids at a very young age so larger women represented the gluttony and enjoyment I couldn't have. Just like many FAs, i really came to terms with my preference towards larger women durring puberty but i always seemed to like larger girls/women.
> 
> The weird thing is, i found out mybrother also likes curvier women a year ago and i wonder why he developed his preference, especially since my mother is pretty thin


After finding out about my preference for SSBBWs, my mother made the following statement: "I'm just wondering, why is it that you are attracted to fat women, when I'm not fat, I thought guys usually go for women that remind them of their mothers?"

My mother is a petite lady,5'5",120 lbs. I had to let her know that my preference for larger women had nothing to do with *her*, but *everything* to do with *my view *of what a *woman * looks like.
That I find the larger figure more in tune with my personal and sexual tastes. 

She was still uncertain as how to take what I said but she respected my view enough not to feel intimidated by it. Now, we just laugh about it and she may not still fully understand it but at least she's accepted it. Even if she hadn't I would still be with SSBBWs. *Don't let anyone keep you from being happy, not even family. *

CJ, I think your brother just gained a vote of confidence from seeing you be so secure in your preference that he couldn't help but express his. Now you have someone who can easily understand you without you having to explain.
Having something in common should bring you and your brother closer together. As I'm sure it has.


----------



## lemmink (Oct 13, 2006)

Can't really advise you on anything specific, just tell you my experiences as a female feeder/FA. I 'stuffed' a family member by bringing him food at age four (a story my mother often recounts for its 'cute' value, and which I find slightly creepy in retrospect) and definitely liked feeding my pets from age 8 onward. (I had some pretty pudgy rabbits). 

I also used padding from age ten or so, had dreams/day dreams about being very obese from quite young.

This is actually a really fascinating thread.


----------



## GunnerFA (Oct 13, 2006)

I first started realising my attraction to large women when i was about 11 or 12, but i reckon me being an FA started way back when i first started school. My favourite teacher there was a BBW and actually put on quite a bit of weight over my seven years in primary school. Around 11, i started noticing that i no longer looked at fat women with society's perceptions (fat=ugly). I'm not entirely sure but this might have been me rebelling against my parents' dislike of fat (they have they same views on fat that society does). I wasn't sure what was going on but there was something about fat women that i liked.

A big factor to me realising that i was an FA was when i was 12, in my first year of high school and around the time i was hitting puberty. I had to do a project on obesity and one of my tasks was getting pictures of fat people for a poster. That's when i discovered Dimensions and the world of BBWs on the net. As i browsed all these sites and google results, there was something about these big women that i found extremely attractive and sexy, especially the larger ones. Two things that gave me insight into the BBW community were the 900 club and the story 'The Fattest Girl in the World'. I started visiting these sites more often and kept on finding new BBW sites. I found HeatherBBW, Carolyn Owens, Cindy G and was mesmorised by their huge bellies, thighs and wide butts. Around this time i learnt the terms BBW, SSBBW and FA.

It was reasuring to know that there were other people (and lots of them) in the world that found fat women attractive. I kept on visiting BBW sites, finding more and more as time went by and i was probably 13 when i fully knew that i was an FA. Just the large size of a BBW's body and how soft they would be made me soooo attracted to them. It was also at age 13 that i knew that not only was i attracted to big women, but i liked women the bigger the better. And it's been that way since.

All this time i found slim women attractive and i still do. However, i would much prefer a SSBBW girlfriend and my ideal weight range for women is 300lb-700lb. While a lot of people may only fantasize about being with such a huge woman, if i ever ended up with a girlfriend well over 700lb, possibly even over 1000lb, i would be most content.

None of my friends know that i am an FA. They do not find BBW attractive at all. However, i couldn't be happier being an FA and i'm glad i found out that i was one at such an early age. 

Just my story though,


GunnerFA


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Oct 14, 2006)

GunnerFA said:


> A big factor to me realising that i was an FA was when i was 12, in my first year of high school and around the time i was hitting puberty. I had to do a project on obesity and one of my tasks was getting pictures of fat people for a poster.
> 
> 
> All this time i found slim women attractive and i still do. However, i would much prefer a SSBBW girlfriend and my ideal weight range for women is 300lb-700lb. While a lot of people may only fantasize about being with such a huge woman, if i ever ended up with a girlfriend well over 700lb, possibly even over 1000lb, i would be most content.
> ...


Hi Gunner,
I'm just a little curious about a number of things you mentioned in your post and I have a few questions*.(You don't have to answer, if you don't want to, but I hope that you do.)* 

*1.**About the obesity project.* How did it turn out? and What was the reaction from the teacher and the rest of the class? Positive or negative?, Did you get a good grade on this?

*2.**If none of your friends know that you are an FA:* is it because you are "in the closet"? or Because you don't see it as any of their business? or
Because you don't think they'll understand, and they might not talk to you anymore? or You just haven't told them yet and you're waiting for a proper time?


*3.**When you find that SSBBW of your dreams:*will you introduce her to your friends that don't like bbw's or will you only introduce her to other friends that are more accepting? 


*4.*If you don't mind me asking? How old are you now?

*I know that none of this is my business but I just had to ask. It's always good to hear an FA's origin story. Hope you find the SSBBW of your dreams, best wishes!*


----------



## GunnerFA (Oct 16, 2006)

FatKatLuvr said:


> Hi Gunner,
> I'm just a little curious about a number of things you mentioned in your post and I have a few questions*.(You don't have to answer, if you don't want to, but I hope that you do.)*
> 
> *1.**About the obesity project.* How did it turn out? and What was the reaction from the teacher and the rest of the class? Positive or negative?, Did you get a good grade on this?
> ...



Thanks for showing interest in my story. I like being able to talk about these things but i don't know too many people who are accepting of FAs.

With the project (that was some time ago now), it was mainly a talk about obesity and its health risks. I remember the gasps of the class when they saw the pics of some of the people over 1000 pounds, like Rosalie Bradford, Carol Yager and Walter Hudson. I think the teacher was pretty happy with the research i did so i think she gave me a good grade.

With my firends, i think it is something they will have to realise whenever i get a SSBBW girlfriend. I don't mind that they don't know and i'm not in any rush to tell them. 

I don't think I'll end up with a girlfriend over 700lb ever because there just aren't any women that big in Australia. The biggest woman i've ever seen here weighed 530lb and was trying to lose weight (she was shown on the news). Thankyou for your kind regards though.


GunnerFA


----------



## olly5764 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have been interested in fat as long as i can remember, but my earliest true F.A. thoughts were when i started secondry school aged 11. We had a girl there who was already about 250 pounds, and i began fantasizing about her getting fatter.
It was some time after that when i started to think about how i was actually going to make her fatter, I suppose i'd have been about 12, and I used to encourage her to eat more, buying sweets and cakes for her, so i suppose that is when iI became a feeder.
As I have got older, (I'm 27 now) my tastes have gone for fatter and fatter women., although I have never told my parents, I have told my younger brother and my friends, but only when I have felt that they need to know.


----------



## altered states (Oct 18, 2006)

There have been plenty of threads on this subject (when did you become an FA) but this one is by far the best. I've looked for some sort of serious psychological explanation for why people become FAs (or whether we're born that way) and have yet to find one. I began having my first FA feelings at about 4 or 5 years old, and because my first memories of any kind are from that age, I assumed I was "hard wired" this way. Now I wonder sometimes if it's a coincidence that these first memories correspond also with my life having suddenly become very chaotic and insecure.... Does stress at a young age make us want to cling to a Big Mommy figure?


----------



## olly5764 (Oct 18, 2006)

In my case, no, neiter of my parents were big, my dad was, and still is slim, and my mum was a u.k. size 12, she said, so, i didn't have a big mummy to turn to, and I don't remember as a child, having any really big women in my life at all.


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't recall what age I was, but I know I was young. I remember saying to a friend: "doesn't you dick get hard when you see a fat girl"

His response and subsequent ridicule from all the other people he told pretty much put me in the closet for two decades. I also learned two connotations of the phrase "pulling a boner" that day.

:blush:

I remember two Italian girls who lived down the street. The younger was the fattest girl in my grade. I remember her telling me in third or fourth grade that she was over 125 pounds. She told me her older sister in 6th grade was over 170.
I remember seeing them both decades later. The older one must have been close to 500.

yeah, I knew early.


----------



## Jes (Oct 23, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> There have been plenty of threads on this subject (when did you become an FA) but this one is by far the best. I've looked for some sort of serious psychological explanation for why people become FAs (or whether we're born that way) and have yet to find one. I began having my first FA feelings at about 4 or 5 years old, and because my first memories of any kind are from that age, I assumed I was "hard wired" this way. Now I wonder sometimes if it's a coincidence that these first memories correspond also with my life having suddenly become very chaotic and insecure.... Does stress at a young age make us want to cling to a Big Mommy figure?


I warn you, if anyone brings up wire monkey mommas, I will start crying and never stop.


----------



## Tad (Oct 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> I warn you, if anyone brings up wire monkey mommas, I will start crying and never stop.



I already made my reference to it for this year....so as long as the thread is done before New Years you are safe 

--Ed


----------



## Jes (Oct 23, 2006)

edx said:


> I already made my reference to it for this year....so as long as the thread is done before New Years you are safe
> 
> --Ed


i am tearing up!!!


----------



## missaf (Oct 23, 2006)

This thread has been really interesting.

I can't really pinpoint when fat became attractive to me. It may have been seeing a nude BBW when I was young... it may have been realizing the most nurturing people on my life were fat. I didn't notice it was a physical attraction until high school -- those big fat football players were so hawt.


----------



## Tzetrik (Oct 23, 2006)

I remember having weird feelings about fat women, but it didnt feel like admiration at first.

When I was very young, 6-7 I was petrified of seeing attractive women in real life. I realised I liked larger women when seeing pictures or even cartoons of (not even in real life) big girls scared me too! 

Weird huh? Im not scared anymore


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 24, 2006)

I believe that this factor more than anything else is what turned me into a BBW and SSBBW admirer.



missaf said:


> it may have been realizing the most nurturing people on my life were fat.


----------



## randomalex (Oct 24, 2006)

well

for some reason between the ages if 8-11 i used to pack pillows into my pyjamas at night, and for some reason i didnt feel uncomfortable about doing this...
i also found myself just having a strange obsession with fat girls/women and being unable to stop looking at them.
i kinda put 2 and 2 together after that when i got my 1st crush at 14 on a fairly cubby girl at my school (also the time when my voice was breaking quite badly and i was pretty much the laughing stock of the class; until it happened to my mate too)
after i left and found out she had a bf, i finally did a little bit of research at 17 and realised i applied my self to the term "FA" although i knew that at around 14/15

so i suppose FA ism can start at a very early age?


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 24, 2006)

Butterbelly said:


> I'm notorious for serving up my Southern dishes and adding extra butter, cream, or even bacon grease to my cooking. I love to cook, but I also love to watch people eat what I've cooked. I guess some might classify this as a "feeder" or sorts, and I would in some ways as well. I find fat rolls and fattening food to be very comforting. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way.



Isn't there something wonderfully satisfying about seeing people eat and enjoiy something that you cooked? And yes, to me there is nothing quite as sensual as watching the woman I love get completely _stuffed_ on my cooking, then cuddling up and giving her a nice tummy-rub.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 24, 2006)

I think a lot of people here have made some very good points and given some good advice. I don't how much more I can add, other than to say that you should definately talk to this young man and allow him to express his feelings and the changes that he is going through. Adolescence can be such a difficult and confusing time for so many, and it only becomes that much more difficult for young people to make a healthy transition into adulthood if they feel like they are alone or don't have anyone to turn to. I only say this because I _very much_ felt that way when I was that age, and I hate to see any young person go through anything like what I went through. 

I can tell you that I have _always_ been aware of my own fat admiration, for as long as I can remember. I have a memory of being about 4 or 5 years old and telling an older female cousin of mine that I wanted to be *fat* when I grew up! My interest in fat didn't become sexual of course until around age 11 when I hit puberty. It started with padding and fantasies about becoming very fat myself, but eventualy as I got older and developed more of an interest in young ladies my fantasies shifted towards fat girls and females gaining weight.

Now this was in a time long before the internet and I was completely unaware of any kind of FA community. I actually believed that I was the only person on the planet who had these kinds of thoughts. It was a lonely and scary place to be, and it was such an amazing discovery when I found that there were others who shared the same kinds of thoughts and experiences as me!

As someone mentioned in an earlier post, just because the boy likes to put on a dress and "pad" doesn't necessarily mean that he is gay, or even that he wants to "cross dress" as a sexual outlet or a lifestyle choice. It may indeed be more about the padding and the fat admiration, because he is expressing the way that the fat female form makes him _feel_. Again, talking to him and allowing him to open up about his feelings, and letting him know that he has your love no matter what is the best thing, and the best way to know what he is going through. Padding seems to be a very common thing amongst young people, and it also seems to be something that we all grow out of after a rather short ammount of time.

In regards to the feederism aspect, I will agree that just because he wants to see you eat an extra pork chop at dinner or he wants to see the family pets get a little chubbier, it doesn't necessarily mean that he will be a "feeder." It might just be a way of him expressing how he feels about fat and size, or it may be that he has somehow adapted the notion that offering food is a good way to show someone that you love them somewhere along the line, which is not in and of itself a bad thing. What I think you may want to be mindful of is that he hasn't developed a negative or unhealthy relationship with food. I think one thing that a lot of folks here don't like to talk about (at least not any more than is necessary) is that sometimes our "food issues" are actually indicative of other deeper rooted issues, like control or self esteem issues. 

I also want to say that if there is a positive male role model in this boy's life, he should also have a hand in discussing these issues. It's a difficult thing for guys to muster up sometimes, but if there is a guy who can really break it down and talk as well as listen, it is *soooo* helpful for a young man! (My dad made one attempt at having a "sex talk" wth me when I was about 14... too little too late, and it was far and away the most awkward and uninformative discussion in the history of fathers and sons. I can only hope that I would do better with my own sons.) 

I am sure most everyone here would agree, being an FA, feeder, feedee, crossdresser or homosexual are not bad things at all by themselves. Not at all. The key is to make sure that a child, whether they are showing any of these tendencies or not, is givien all of the love, time and attention he or she needs, that they can grow to be strong, emotionally healthy and responsible adults.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 27, 2006)

> I am sure most everyone here would agree, being an FA, feeder, feedee, crossdresser or homosexual are not bad things at all by themselves. Not at all. The key is to make sure that a child, whether they are showing any of these tendencies or not, is givien all of the love, time and attention he or she needs, that they can grow to be strong, emotionally healthy and responsible adults.



LJ Rock I totally agree. I haven't been able to post in awhile because I have been supper busy. Just a little update. T, aunt sat down with him and asked him why he was doing the things he was doing? He said he really didn't know. She didn't push it. He backed off a bit with all the pushing of food.. Then the last two weeks it has become something else which a few of you have mentioned. HE has been eating non stop . He has visiabe weight gain. To the point where I just had enough the other night ( AND REMEMBER HE HAS MEDICAL PROBLEMS ) so , I say to him T do you want to be fat like me? HE looks at me in the weirdest way, smiles and say yes!I tell him YOU have to stop eating so much , it is not good for you and you are going to get unhealty. HE begining to complain and pout basically. HE says to his aunt and I, I want to be fat! I ask him why? He can't give me a reason .. He has not cut down, he will sneak food if I tell him he can't have it. I really am worried! He knows I love him and he does not have to be any more mine than he is.. Which I think somewhat is what all this boils down to. HE is connecting looking like me , to belonging to me! Sigh.... Again thanks everybody for the input.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree with most of the other replies that by 14 or 15 you know whether you are a FA or not. You may not have a name for it by you know, at least deep down, that you like fat people or even wanna be fat. I can remember that in my preteens, long before I had sexual thoughts and desires, I would think that fat women were pretty and when I saw a fat man or older boy I would always secrectly wish to be like him. Once puperty hat hit and I had also sexual thoughts and desires I would always fantasize about fat girls and fat girls getting fatter. That was also when I started to overeat to fatten myself up to match my own idea of what I think is beautiful. But I don't think that I was fully aware of what I was doing or what all this really meant till late in High School and college.


----------



## Caligula (Dec 27, 2006)

when i was around 10ish i started to randomly be attracked to hevier women...I didnt realize what it was untill i was around 13


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, here is my 2 cents... IT is obvious that you are a BBW, so you are the number one example of a woman that he sees on a daily basis. A lot of times, men are drawn towards woman who fit the image of there mother or in this case, care taker. (I am not saying this is always the case) 

Everybody has different reasons for being a FA. It could be security, it could be racdicalism, it could be you just like big people. 

For me, I was a very obese child. (I later lost weight as a young adult) I remember being 8-9 year old & always being attracted to very large girls. My first sexual dream was of a very fat woman. (I dont think I knew what it meant at the time) I found comfort in other fat people. I knew we would have a shared expreience (as most people do on this board) no matter what a FA says, you have no idea what a fat person goes through on a daily basis unless you have walked in those shoes. (Got on a soap box for a moment, sorry) That is a huge part of my attraction to large women... Is he a big kid? 

Are you able to discuss this with him? Maybe you can turn him on to the board so he sees he is not alone. I have read a lot of people saying they thought something was wrong with them or that they thought they were the only ones with an attraction to larger people. Not sure if some of the postings may be to graphic....


----------



## Observer (Dec 27, 2006)

I've mentioned this before, but will restate it here. I first knew I was fascinated with heavier girls by the sixth grade. We had a few in our neighborhood who were older (teenage) and they were all nice, but that wasn't the cause of my interest. Their more slender counterparts were equally nice and those in my age group had only casual interaction with any of them. I have no idea why I felt as I did.

In the seventh grade there was a custom of guys giving "their" special girls their coat to wear. I gave my first one to a stockily built class mate - the next day her parents made her return it and I was crushed, especially hen she wouldn't talk with me. Apparently they sat on her hard for getting involved with a non-Catholic. But all the way through high school I had by choice among my lady friends some of the largest girls on campus - and I mean 200+. Strangely, as I read posts here, no one ever hassled me for it nor did it occur to me that they might; maybe its because I was friendly to everyone?

It wasn't until college that I first ran into fatphobia. Two girls on starvation diets fainted - and neither in my opinion were even fat. Guys would make comments about girls who had gained or were bigger and I felt their bigotry was disgusting. 

Eventually I made my feelings about the fad diets known in an op ed article about "Heavyweight Hysteria." Rather than razzing I actually got some favorable comments. What surprised me was that, for a time, it hindered my getting dates with some co-eds - they either didn't share my view or perhaps thought associating with me might cause them to be classified as chubby. But this was only a few and after six months wasn't an issue.

The point is, I did what I felt was natural for me, and eventually married a very nice BBW. Neither of our sets of parents gave us a hassle - my preferences were no surprise to mine and hers were glad she was happy. Four grandkids later we're still together. I've never tried to fatten her, she's never seriously tried to lose. We just enjoy one another and know the other cares.

Maybe things are different now than forty years ago, but on balance I think that any change is for the better. We have more larger size shops, we have Internet sites such as this, and we have more role models all around us - especially in the <300 pound range.

There may be some, such as TFS's Art, who come to FA-dom as the result of a unique individual. But there are those (I'm one of them) who seem to "just be born" that way. I suspect Caligula is in that category - if so, he just needs to drop the facade and be himself.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 27, 2006)

I've told my story here before, but I'm always willing to tell it again.

I first realized I was an FA when I was ten years old - 44 years ago this month. I was in the fourth grade, and in the school chorus - we were rehearsing Christmas songs, and I happened to look at the girl standing in front of me. She was different from the other girls - she had hips, she had curves, her legs weren't straight up and down. I didn't know what I was feeling, but I knew I liked what I saw.

The next year, I made friends with this girl, and in Sixth Grade we were in the same class. When the other kids in the class realized that she and I liked each other, we were subjected to the most horrible teasing imaginable. You see, she was one of the heaviest girls in the class and I was the skinniest boy - with bright red hair to boot.

After that, I went into a period I call "preference denial". For the next six years (from 7th Grade until after I graduated from high school), I hid my preference - I even dated a thin girl in high school. I used to go out of my way to befriend fat girls, but I was afraid to ask any of them out on a date.

It wasn't until I was around 19 and in tech school that I decided that my happiness was more important than what other people thought. From that day on, every woman I dated and/or married has been a BBW - ranging from 180 to 450 pounds.

Each FA has a different story. This is mine.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Nov 23, 2008)

BUMP !!!!

Another interesting thread I need to bump...... I always wonder having a FA husband if anyone of my boys may be a FA through genetics.


----------



## SC_FA_08 (Nov 23, 2008)

chunkeymonkey said:


> BUMP !!!!
> 
> Another interesting thread I need to bump...... I always wonder having a FA husband if anyone of my boys may be a FA through genetics.



Well speaking from the genetics side I can see it as a possibility but not really a strong one. I was raised in a family of thin people and ever since I can remember I always liked heavier women. I think this was evident by the time I was in middle school and started hanging out with the heavier girls. I've always been somewhat scolded by my family for liking heavier women, but oh well It's my decision not theirs.

I don't think its really genetic. I think it's just something you figure out as you get older in life. I always knew I was an FA from an early age but never really accepted it and became open about it until I was around 18 19ish.


----------



## the hanging belly (Nov 24, 2008)

I first realised I was a FA when I was young. I was always really fat for my age, and I guess I kinda liked it. I always thought my belly was pleasant to look at in the mirror for some strange reason. I also remember seeing a huge guy at the shopping centre who had a belly that hung to his knees, he was pretty young and with a group of friends. He ended up jumping on some other guy's back, and I just watched his belly bounce up and down, and it was so attractive. Back then it had no sexual meaning, but I was unable to stop thinking about him. Now he would have sent me chasing after him trying to get his number, but I was amazed by it.


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 24, 2008)

metalheadFA said:


> I dont think I was aware of being an FA till I was about 14 but a large part of that is due to internet access and sexualisation! I really didnt have a crush on a girl till I was about 12 (and she was rail thin) and my first kiss was with a chubby girl aged about 13 but it wasent till my family got the internet that I started to really realise I was tilted towards (the much) meatier side of the market and yet oddly I went through male anoerexia which is incraesing in the UK. Now today I guess I waiver between feeder and FA but have never really met anybody who met my desires (due mostly to Self depreciation.)
> 
> When I say feeder I have always thought it a turn on when someone I was dating had gained weight or new stretchmarks without being overly bothered and that was really triggered by my first long term girlfreind who was big when I was about 17/18 and gained a bit of weight.
> But when it comes to animals I have a thing for greyhounds... wtf! lol
> Like NFA I did used to pad my clothing as a kid! so maybe early signs of FAism?


Like you, I went through a period of male anorexia in my early teenage, and I've always been concerned if my FA-ism is somehow tied in with psychological issues with food and weight gain. I'm not sure what is genuine physical attraction, or what is "bizarre" fetishization.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Tzetrik said:


> I remember having weird feelings about fat women, but it didnt feel like admiration at first.
> 
> When I was very young, 6-7 I was petrified of seeing attractive women in real life. I realised I liked larger women when seeing pictures or even cartoons of (not even in real life) big girls scared me too!
> 
> Weird huh? Im not scared anymore



My exposure to cartoons certainly influenced attraction of Big Women and Size in general. I reminded me of these classic cartoons Warner Brother or Max Fleischer cartoons that I enjoyed on TV as child. 

*
Now the best part of being a grown-up is when you make your BBW fantasies come true *  

*Daffy Duck in Hollywood (1938)*
http://www.broadcaster.com/clip/31212

(there is a cute SSBBW in about 7:12) of this classic cartoon.
kind of makes one 'Happy All Over'  )

================================================

*Betty Boop and Little Jimmy (1936)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4bqvWyVaro

(Betty & Jimmy Laugh themselves fat in this cartoon)

==========================================

Then there was the Little Lotta comic books

http://home.att.net/~thft/lotta.htm

=========================================

And finally, the Warner Brother Cartoon Chow Hound. this was posted in a previous thread by 
RV Gleason ;but, that link the video no longer works. I have posted a current link to the cartoon below.

*Previous Chow Hound Discussion on Dims Board*

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32798&highlight=chow+hound


*Chow Hound ( original version - good link )* :eat1:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Chow+Hound&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 24, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> My exposure to cartoons certainly influenced attraction of Big Women and Size in general. I reminded me of these classic cartoons Warner Brother or Max Fleischer cartoons that I enjoyed on TV as child.
> 
> *
> Now the best part of being a grown-up is when you make your BBW fantasies come true *
> ...



Yeah, I removed the Chow Hound video for copyright reasons. Didn't want to take any chances. The Betty Boop/Little Jimmy cartoon I believe are public domain, so that's still up.


----------



## VVET (Nov 24, 2008)

I think 'T' is an FA & also a CD (crossdresser) with fantasies of being a BBW/SSBBW? Does that fit him?
I believe you know that you are quite attractive, especially to him.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 25, 2008)

For me I had always found bigger women intriguing from about age 5 onward, But I didn't realize I was an FA until sixth grade. There was a teacher who was the perfect pear shape and had the most round face, and warm smile. I was stunned at how beautiful she was. I loved watching wobble as she walked and one day when I said hello, she returned the gesture with a friendly "Hi" and a look that said "I know your secret." :wubu: I've been fortunate enough to have friends in college who respect my preference for larger women. I did have one old friend from high school who was a bit shocked, but I think he literally had no idea. All of my friends that I'd known growing up always suspected, so it wasn't really a surprise to them either.


----------



## Kbbig (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking back, the first time I realized my preference was somewhere between 7 and 9, when I pulled out my grandma's old cartoon tape and saw the Betty Boop/Little Jimmy cartoon. That would pretty much single-handedly influence my preference in women. The idea that laughter/happyness could be associated with plumpness blew my mind, I think. I still enjoy that cartoon, as silly as it may seem now.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 25, 2008)

I liked and dreamt of fat women (maybe people in general, or a fat version of myself, I don't remember) as early as 5 or 6, and was also padding my clothing sometimes out of curiosity at that age and on. Two images from my childhood dreams stick out: one of an enormous person, like the size of a warehouse, in a warehouse, with a plank leading to their mouth to be fed from, and I don't remember their sex or if it was supposed to be me. The other was a dream in which a very fat fairy-type woman fluttering with her wings was leading myself and a group of kids through a land made of chocolate and ice cream and other such goodies. :eat2:

I didn't realize that I was sexually attracted to fat women until I was 13 however. :doh: It was my Gr. 8 teacher's bottom heaviness that made me realize it. :smitten: Prior to that I was always drawn to fat women but didn't understand why because I thought I was supposed to like what most other guys liked, and I was confused to find myself not feeling the same raging hormones that my classmates did. Maybe I also had some other issues unrelated to my sexual preference.

I do remember having a fat aunt who I loved very much (she succumbed to breast cancer), and I remember being very fond of the large woman from England, two houses to the left, who would babysit myself and other kids from the neighbourhood from time to time. The elderly woman one house to the left was also plump and oh so kind to me, she was such a nice woman. I just unlocked some memories. :doh:


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 26, 2008)

It started with Tia L., Domenica C., Becky B., Melanie F., Susan S., that-girl-with-the-glasses, and especially Terry B.


None of whom to this day have the slightest inclination that I crushed from afar.

Thus was a songwriter born.


----------



## JoeFA (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, once your here, you know your an fa. And to be honest, there isn't much turning back from it. It's like admitting to yourself that your gay (not something i have any experience with but if you were to tell anyone you would probably get similar reactions).

Yeah, and pretty much apart from that first bit, all the other crap you wrote may as well be in arabic cause it aint making any sense to me. Nope.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 29, 2008)

Most of the men in my family are attracted to women with just a little extra meat. I was exposed to a lot of body types through the years, but it wasn't until I got to Okinawa that I learned about me. After the whole situation that happened, my parents found out, and while my mom was pretty accepting of it, my dad was not happy, and he still doesn't understand to this day. He made think as at 12 that what I was going through was just a phase, so I went into hiding for sometime after that. But I had some things that kept me going like converting one of my friends (He likes larger women more than thin women), and finding out about my brother (He generally likes thin women more than big women, BUT he admitted to me that he liked big women too, so yea lol ). That, along with other things made me less and less wish to change (As if I have direct control anyhow.. lol) the way I am over the years.

So I didn't.  Now it's become something I consider a part of me. It's what makes me cool.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 29, 2008)

I gotta agree with some of the other folks here; my love of curves goes back farther than I can remember. Even when I was little (like 5 or 6), there was just something about curvier women that drew me to them. Example: There's this old Warner Bros. cartoon where, for whatever reason, Elmer Fudd buys a girl rabbit to try to control Bugs. But the thing is that she's big and dominating and he doesn't want anything to do with her...and I couldn't figure out why, she seemed perfect to me. I think that was my first major experience as an fA, as weird as it sounds. After that, it was fueled off and on through puberty through daytime talkshows, with me always scanning the channel guide for episodes of Maury or Ricky Lake that focused on larger women. Then, in about 2004-2005, I saw a report on ET about the Plush Cat Club...and I finally knew. But I have to say the person who helped me the most in understanding who I was is/was a plus-sized model by the name of "Gem". She was just barely starting out as a model, I was just out of high school. We would spend hours and hours talking online through myspace and yahoo chat, about anything and everything. So yeah, talking about it with the kid might help him out, sorta giving him the "Birds and the Bees" talk for fA's.


----------



## g-squared (Nov 29, 2008)

I didnt realize I was an fa until i was 13, but in hindsight I've realized that I was attracted to fat maybe going back until i was like 5 or so


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

I know my nephew has FA tendencies.He just turned 13 but as far back as 7 or so he loved to squish on me.Mostly my upper arms.He now does this to his mother but her arms are far less squishy than mine.

I guess it would be kind of weird at this age to squish your aunt's arms


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi, ChunkyMonkey! Well, I replied to original start of this post earlier on, so my story is already archived so to speak. I really enjoy this thread topic, because it is a very important subject and there can never be too much discussion about it. To answer your question about the "genetic" aspect of FAism> I strongly believe that "genuine FA's" are born predisposed to be attracted to large women or large men (in the case of FFA's) or attracted to large people in general. As I've mentioned before I'm bisexual and attracted to SSBBW"S and SSBHM's. Duality has had it's way in my life. As to whether your boys will be FA's or not I really can't say without knowing more about them, whether you've observed something in one of them or both, that you recognize in their father. My own personal experience, I didn't really have any examples of FAism around me. My father isn't/wasn't into large women and my mother isn't a large woman at all and has never been. I've mentioned this before in a previous response to the original part of this post. My mother is very petite woman. My grandmother was a chubby woman and my father's sister was an SSBBW but as I mentioned previously, neither of these two women played a contributing factor in my attraction to large women. I've attributed the acknowledgment of my attraction(s) to watching "Hee-Haw" as a youngster and being attracted to the cast members and guests that were large people. For example Roy Clark, Lulu Roman, Junior Samples, Kenny Price (regular guest), etc. I also attributed tv shows like "That's My Mama" and "What's Happening" , both featuring SSBBWS as lead roles. Even the game show "Win, Lose or Draw", would later reveal/seal my attraction to large men. Although, I did also realize that both attractions were present as early my kindergarten years.

In all instances, I don't see these shows as influences but instead as validation to innate attractions, attractions that I was "born with". The only other person in my family that I know is an FA, is an older cousin of mine (now deceased). He was married to a SSBBW and also had some affairs with other large women as was evident when he would visit us from time to time, with someone other than his wife at his side. 

In the case of your boys, one or both, there's at least a 50-100% chance that one of them will be an FA. Would it be "genetic" or influenced by example? I tend to feel that if a person likes something , it really comes from within, because if they didn't they wouldn't be involved or engaged in behaviors and mannerisms that denote their tastes and interest. Basically, they wouldn't be interested in fat women , if they really didn't "feel" it from within them to be. I believe that influence by example doesn't play as much a role as an innate sense of interest, they're coupled in a way. Especially , in the case that your husband is an FA and they see a positive "role model" right in their mists.

Does it mean that they will be FA's? Only time will tell. Also, don't be surprised if the attraction (if there) manifests itself in a different but similar way, as in one of them might be attracted to large men instead of large women or one of them could be attracted to both large women and large men. Trust me, there are a lot of us bisexual FA's with a dual attraction for the larger figure of both genders. This can also be found in FFA's as well. But as I stated before none of this is written in stone. The subject of FA's somehow possibly being "hard-wired" to be attracted to the larger figure, has been discussed in these forums over and over again through the years and undoubtly will be again in the future. Btw, the reason I mentioned the other attractions was to alert you to the possibility that can exist. Doesn't mean that it will happen but at least you would be aware of it and not be so surprised. A lot of times these things will not be revealed until much later in life, the best gift you can give your boys is to let them know that being unique is okay and that you love them no matter what path their personal lives take. In the end their happiness and self-esteem is what's important. As I said in my previous response to the original part of this topic thread: you are in a unique position than most parents in this topic, think about the rest of us who didn't have anyone around us to understand our feelings and interest. You have the knowledge to make sure your boys don't have to be "in the closet" about who they are and whom they may like or love. There are a lot of young people out there without anyone to turn to and in this day and age of "obesity epidemic hysteria propaganda" it's going to become more difficult to be "open" about this attraction. I hope this helps in some small way for you and your boys, in the future. No matter if they turn out to be FA's, "chubby chasers" or guys who like all types of sizes or one in particular. Teach them to respect those around them , the way they would like to be respected in return. This world still hasn't come to that point but the future can be shaped with the right teachings. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## pepso (Dec 11, 2008)

My belief on it is that we develop sexuality before the age of 5, since no one can truly remember determining their preference, it has to be before memory develops. For me, I can remember a time I was asexual (around 4-5). But then, suddenly, I started having strange dreams when I was about 6. I dreamt of being strapped to a table, and force fed until my stomach was gigantic. And at first, it was an oddity, however, one night something curious happened, it still happens occasionally, but I don't understand it completely.

I woke up at 4 in the morning, and fell back to sleep. I started having the dream. And I actually FELT my belly get as huge as the dream made it feel. It was the best feeling I've ever had (occasionally, under the same conditions I can get myself to feel the same thing again). After that, suddenly in my mind I was obsessed, I wanted to be fat so bad. thankfully, my metabolism was that of the flash, so I never grew larger. I ate so much I developed a love for food I still have.

I'm not entirely sure when it happened, but I was watching tv, and there was a cartoon with a heavily pregnant woman, I became obsessed with pregnancy, I watched tv constantly hoping to see more pregnant women, occasionally with success. At the age of 12 I got a VCR in my room, I had a special tape that I used whenever I knew a big belly was going to be on, I'd watch it and rub my penis, but I didn't understand why it felt good. I understood reproduction, my parents never told me about masturbation, why people had sex, or how it felt. So one day when I was 14 I ended up finishing myself for the first time while watching the tape, I instantly knew what it meant.

I was TERRIFIED I was gay before then. I wasn't attracted to girls like other guys. I really wanted a girlfriend, but I didn't look at tits and flip out over them. They noticed, and called me gay constantly, I wasn't attracted to men at all, but I was a kid, I was scared. The day I finished myself, I was even more horrified, I was smart enough to realize I had a sexual fetish, which at that point I had only attributed to pregnant women. I was home alone that day, and went online and searched up exactly what my fetish was called. I exclusively looked at pregnant women for a while, but eventually they got very boring very fast. I didn't understand why. I found stuffing porn one day, and from that day on, it was just any kind of weight gain, I realized I was a chubby chaser more than anything.

Its not like one day someone chooses to go for bigger people because they feel like it, or like some people love to say, we can't get better, or are too lazy to. Its because something unidentifiable for each of us occurs in childhood, and it enters our psyche and develops our mind towards its sexual focus. Freud was right in calling children sexual creatures, its when we start to understand arousal on a very basic level.

Our perception of when our arousal towards our preference doesn't matter, because even if we can't remember, its been with us since infancy, you don't simply develop sexuality, you can develop kinky little things you love, but not full blown sexuality.


----------

